# How to transfer images from camera without loosing file size (EOS 70D)



## Cloud9 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have a Conon EOS 70D. I have recently noticed that after transferring files from my camera via 'Camera Connect' app to my phone via wifi - then from the phone to my google drive via wifi that the file file is dramatically decreased. Is it a case that when transferring from camera to phone via wifi that the file size is always reduced?
Is the only way to keep the file size to transfer the images via usb to a PC? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's the answer from Canon.

"The Camera Connect app does not have the ability to transfer RAW or full sized images.  Images that are transferred are resized.  To upload full size images, this will need to be done using the EOS Utility software on a computer."

Link to thread on Canoncommunity


----------



## Cloud9 (Jun 20, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Here's the answer from Canon.
> 
> "The Camera Connect app does not have the ability to transfer RAW or full sized images.  Images that are transferred are resized.  To upload full size images, this will need to be done using the EOS Utility software on a computer."
> 
> Link to thread on Canoncommunity



Thank you for that information. 
When travelling without my laptop the wifi function is handy to get the images off the camera onto my phone and then uploaded to my google drive so there are safe. Is there any way to load the full size images from my camera to my phone?


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 20, 2017)

If you don't take the laptop then there is the option of a hard drive that can pull the images off a memory card. At least one I have seen is this: WD Passport Wireless Portable Drive.


----------



## Banjor (Jun 23, 2017)

Cloud9 said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the answer from Canon.
> ...



Yes, you need a USB adapter for your phone. If it's an Apple, there are Lightning to USB adapters. Depending on your phone and the adapter, you may be able to plug the SD card in directly to the adapter, or you connect the camera to the USB port and download the images. 

I know that if you take RAW only shots, the iPhone/iPad will download them, but I don't know if it will download both if you shoot RAW+JPEG. It will convert to JPEG if you make any edits or send shots via email. 

How to import and edit RAW photos on your iPhone or iPad


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2017)

How to transfer images from camera without loosing file size (EOS 70D)?

How, use a storage device instead of a phone.  Laptop, stand alone hard drive etc.  Convenience is not always convenient.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 25, 2017)

I think  you can transfer RAW files using wifi but not using the bluetooth Canon connect app

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

